# Non fading red minis?



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

If I were you, I would look at breeders of red minis near you and then query individual breeders about fading. Sorry I can't give you any suggestions.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Would be interested to see - even photos - of non fading red standards.

They ALL fade. There are some with nice color after 2, but non that are 'Non fading". 

In fact...the saying is, "If someone tells you their reds don't fade...RUN!"

Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That was rather what I thought, Nola - seems to me most coloured poodles fade to a greater or lesser extent. Poppy has kept her colour very well, but is still much lighter than she was as a pup. As she is a toy, and from a UK breeder, that is probably not much help! My suggestion would be to look around at older dogs that are happy, healthy, and (very much last and least) the colour you like, and check their breeding.


----------



## mersailes (Jul 17, 2013)

Color is of course the last consideration, and health testing is infinitely more important. I was just curious if there were any colors, besides black, that don't fade.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You may want to consider an apricot if you like that tone of color. They seem to keep their apricot coloring as they age.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

The only poodles that don't fade are white.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I've seen many poodles fade and actually look even more beautiful afterwards! 

Ellyisme 's Hibbert was a brown and he is now , what to me looks like a gorgeous silver beige tone!! Or light cafe au lait! Absolutely stunning 

I think personality/behavior/temperament/energy level/etc
is my most important criteria. You have to be able to love your poodle, and if they are the opposite of what your lifestyle is like, it makes it hard to do so... 
And of course, health testing is a HUGE benefit that I am so glad good poodle breeders invest in.

 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mersailes (Jul 17, 2013)

My mother was the one who actually had the question about the reds. She likes the dark ones but doesn't want them to fade. When I am eventually in a position to get a poodle, I would ideally get a blue mini with appropriate health testing and the right temperament for me.


----------

